# PRV install



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pre-fabbed this about an hour ago. Gonna go install it in the next few days. I'll post pics of the install.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

clever :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Beats doing it in the heat of the day with the HO breathing down my neck.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What was all that schedule 80 talk?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What's that gonna be, half a shovel deep? Durn warm weather plumbers!.........:furious::laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Are those galvo nipples wrapped in teflon? LOL


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My main supplier does not carry a 1" hub x 3/4" MIP adapter in sch.80

I'm also redoing a pressure vacuum breaker loop in sch.40. HO was hassling me about price so I gave him 2 options. sch40 and 80. He went with sch.40. I told him it should really be sch.80 because it's in such a vulnerable position. I also explained that the lawn guys love running into VB loops. He wants the cheap rout, so be it then.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What was all that schedule 80 talk?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The nipples are red....................................................................brass.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Are those galvo nipples wrapped in teflon? LOL


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

*Protech's tip of the day*

They also don't carry sch.80 "irrigation tees" aka 1" hub x 1" hub x 1/2" FIP tee. I figured out a workaround though. You just Teflon the living heck out of the boiler drain and thread it in hand tight. Before you do that you put a 1" pex crimp ring on the middle leg of the tee hub. After hand tightening, you crimp the ring down and it acts like a reinforcement ring. After crimping give the boiler drain a 1/4 to 1/2 turn.



Protech said:


> My main supplier does not carry a 1" hub x 3/4" MIP adapter in sch.80
> 
> I'm also redoing a pressure vacuum breaker loop in sch.40. HO was hassling me about price so I gave him 2 options. sch40 and 80. He went with sch.40. I told him it should really be sch.80 because it's in such a vulnerable position. I also explained that the lawn guys love running into VB loops. He wants the cheap rout, so be it then.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice clean job Protech.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

uh, what? :blink: 

I haven't done the job yet.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

I mean no pipe dope smeared all over.... gauges......arrows.....can tell you take pride in your work


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh man, that is hacky, dude. There must be a better way to do that.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, thanks.



jrplumbing74 said:


> I mean no pipe dope smeared all over.... gauges......arrows.....can tell you take pride in your work


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't installed it yet. I'm all ears.



Turd Burglar said:


> Oh man, that is hacky, dude. There must be a better way to do that.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

1" Tee with slip by FIp bushing.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

OK. I think the ring would have been stronger but if ya'll agree with the bushing then that's what I'll do.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Now that I'm thinking about it, I think 3/4" brass nipples going into some 1" x 3/4" brass bushings going into some sch.80 PVC FIP adaptors would be stronger than those sch.40 reducer adaptors I've got on there now. (I'm talking about the PRV setup)

It won't look as clean but it will be mechanically stronger. What say you?


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Protech, is the prv job a replacement job or new?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

new



jrplumbing74 said:


> Protech, is the prv job a replacement job or new?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> I haven't installed it yet. I'm all ears.


Looks like the handle may have to be bent to up to open the valve. I agree that the use of a threaded bushing is correct.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Protech said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, I think 3/4" brass nipples going into some 1" x 3/4" brass bushings going into some sch.80 PVC FIP adaptors would be stronger than those sch.40 reducer adaptors I've got on there now. (I'm talking about the PRV setup)
> 
> It won't look as clean but it will be mechanically stronger. What say you?


Look at double check assemblies.....what do they use?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, I think 3/4" brass nipples going into some 1" x 3/4" brass bushings going into some sch.80 PVC FIP adaptors would be stronger than those sch.40 reducer adaptors I've got on there now. (I'm talking about the PRV setup)
> 
> It won't look as clean but it will be mechanically stronger. What say you?


Agreed. Reliability over aesthetics - especially in a lawn box. 

How about 1/4" isolation valves for the pressure gauges? Or is that overboard for residential?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Buy a 3/4" x 6" sch 80 threaded nipple. Cut it in half. Solvent weld 1" x 3/4" reducing couplings on each plain end. Thread the nips into your assembly. Done. And strong.....


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

trying to idiot proof the install with the arrows? hehe


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are da pics.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Code here says PRV is only needed if PSI is 80 or higher, I would have not installed one on that line.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Guy measured it at night at over 100 psi. His ice maker line would hammer when he flushed the toilet on the other side of the house. I also installed a hammer arestor on the ice line.



Ron The Plumber said:


> Code here says PRV is only needed if PSI is 80 or higher, I would have not installed one on that line.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you need to install a TET now you that you have created a closed system?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

There was already one installed where the service connected to the house.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We don't install expansion tanks on Res lines unless it needs it, 99% of all home here don't have them. even on a closed system.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Many of the municipalities around here started requiring TETs on all new construction and repipes in case they decide to install backflows later on. This was a new home so it already had the TET.

Edit: Sorry I meant a TXV not a TET.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Codes are so different, imagine if there was one code that every place had to follow, wouldn't that make this forum totally different.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Codes are so different, imagine if there was one code that every place had to follow, wouldn't that make this forum totally different.


 I wouldn't want to hear the FL plumbers *****in about having to run water services 6' deep.:whistling2:


----------

